# Evil Eyes in Nürnberg/Umgebung



## AcaPulco (12. August 2003)

Also, wie das Topic schon sagt suche ich mal unbedingt nen Evil Eye in Nürnberg oder Umgebung. 
Warum gibbes sowas nirgends?

Ich suche und suche, aber finde nie was. Deswegen mal an euch:

Wo gibbes welche?


----------



## dubbel (12. August 2003)

tiergarten, richtung zabotrails?
gibts das noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (12. August 2003)

also zabos is alles weggerissen, da bin ich des öfteren.


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (14. August 2003)

komm zur ss http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t71110.html


----------



## siments-biker (15. August 2003)

ich beike oft daa beim tiergarten , und erst nach langer zeit check ich ab das es das sau viele andere extremdownhill strecken gibt , muss man suchen , viel suche , man sindest fuer jeden wqs ,  dual freestile enduro , freeride , downhill usw wirklich des hab ich nie gewusst , die sind irgendwie versteckt , mir is mal passiert das ich ne neue gefunden hab , ne coole mit hohem schwirigkeitsgrad  , 2-3 danach will ich wieder hin ,und  ich finde des nimmer , binn komplett falsch nebenbei fing ich wieder ne neue , des ist der nachteil bei der sache lol einmal fand ich nimmer gscheit raus


----------



## AcaPulco (15. August 2003)

meister, sorry, aber:

SPAMMER

Wo is der sinn? Ich hab nach evil eyes gefragt und du kommst mit Super-mega-downhillstrecken? Hö?

Naja, sin schon ein paar gute dort und isetz nich so extrem böse gemeint, aber wo bitte habich das gefragt.


----------



## Nightmare (16. August 2003)

Komm nach Forccheim morgen auf Session!!!also am 17.8ten!!!
Wir fahrn zuerst in Erlangen und dann in Fo,wo die Evils sind!
Is des beste,was du hier findest!!!
Schau mal auf Bikers-paradize--->Signatur:Forchheimer-Crew...


----------



## kruder200 (25. Mai 2007)

jo mai ich bin noch jungfrau warte noch auf meinen ersten einsatz !! bin bis vor 4 jahren mit nem hardtail rumgeheizt und seit nem unfall nichmehr gefahren aber ich komme wieder...  nur kenne ich mich null aus und brauch jemanden der gleich den KW rufen kann wenns mich zerlegt!  nojo jeder fängt mal klein an mal sehn wies mit dem fully klappt!! sagt mir mal n paar dates gruß marco


----------



## Riddick (26. Mai 2007)

Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass der Thread nahezu 4 Jahre alt ist, oder?  Obwohl, der Benutzertitel sagt ja schon einiges aus.


----------



## kruder200 (26. Mai 2007)

ja das passt wiedermal zu mir   ich kack ab...
naja das datum is aber auch klein geschrieben  
was sind schon vier jahre


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Mai 2007)

Hmm. Eigentlich hat er alles Richtig gemacht. Er hat keinen neuen Thread erstellt sondern einen vorhandenen genutzt. So wie es sein sollte.

Also höre auf rumzuzicken @ Riddick außerdem kommst du gleich im TV 

 USA 2000 | Beginn: 00:55 | Ende: 02:40 | SV: 39-080-683 | Originaltitel: Pitch Black | Altersempfehlung: ab 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (28. Mai 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Er hat keinen neuen Thread erstellt sondern einen vorhandenen genutzt.


Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Großteil der am Thread Beteiligten nicht Monate oder gar Jahre nicht mehr aktiv wäre.  



> So wie es sein sollte.


Ja, wenn die Frage erst 2 oder 3 Seiten vorher behandelt worden wäre.  



> Altersempfehlung: ab 16


Nee, ich bin erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben.


----------



## kletteraffe (29. Mai 2007)

> Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Großteil der am Thread Beteiligten nicht Monate oder gar Jahre nicht mehr aktiv wäre.



Versteh ich nicht Oo


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Mai 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht Oo



Riddick versteht keiner


----------



## Berns (30. Mai 2007)

naja in Forchheim is glaub ich alles weggerissen, Förster und presse sei dank, war selber noch nie dirt.
glaub da gibts nimmer viel, außer halt lauter illegale versteckte sachen im Wald *räusper*


----------

